# How big a flop has the iPod photo been so far



## Ceroc Addict (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm generally aware that it hasn't been selling well, but I was wondering if anyone had any hard figures?

Kap


----------



## chornbe (Feb 22, 2005)

A hard figure... hmm... 36-24-36 at age 72. That's a hard figure. 

Ok, ok... sorry. It's been one of those days.


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 22, 2005)

Ceroc Addict said:
			
		

> I'm generally aware that it hasn't been selling well, but I was wondering if anyone had any hard figures?
> 
> Kap



I reckon!

Why whould you spend that much cash and not have a camera built in? at least the iPod photo should have a camera. it's user experience is just "logicly incorrect" not enough people have them to even enjoy the current experience. Even though i nearly bought one because it was colour and showed jewl case artworks. The price was just wrong. now i await the new roumored mini colour screen iPods

Imagine the use of a camera enabled iPod at parties, events etc. Now that is free marketing and advertising in itself!


----------



## lnoelstorr (Feb 23, 2005)

Quicksilver said:
			
		

> Why whould you spend that much cash and not have a camera built in? at least the iPod photo should have a camera.



No it shouldn't.  

Adding a worthwhile/useable/usefull camera would make it too big and expensive. It would be a camera with a built in hard-drive, not an iPod.

The only alternative would be to add a camera like on a mobile phone or PDA, and I am sick to the back teeth of devices adding these crappy useless cameras.  Also, there would be no point at all having a harddrive for such a low resolution camera.



What the iPod photo _should_ have though is better conectivity for digital cameras.  The _absolute minimum_ being the ability to display photos imported using the Belkin media reader.


----------



## alexandr (Feb 23, 2005)

at least they just lowered the prices on the unit drastically, so it is more an iPod with colour-screen and the ability to show photos at the moment..

seems to me this a logic step into converting all the old iPods into iPod Photos.. only the 20GB left now.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 23, 2005)

ia price drop is the obvious one - everyone wants a coulor screen, but  who want's to pay nearly $600 for one?


----------



## lnoelstorr (Feb 23, 2005)

http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2005/feb/23ipodphoto.html



> Both models hold up to 25,000 digital photos and will feature the ability to import photos from your digital camera via the new iPod Camera Connector for instant viewing and slide show playback on iPod photo.



Oh yes!!!

_Please_ let this functionality be available to existing iPod photos.


----------



## Reality (Feb 23, 2005)

That's something I was waiting for. I thought the iPod Photo was really cool and be really nice for me. I take digital photos a lot for fun but before the iPod wasn't any use instant viewing or importing. This however seems to correct that problem and has me interested again.


----------



## texanpenguin (Feb 23, 2005)

At very least it should have been compatible with the Belkin card reader (and the photos then should have shown up in the interface).

That stopped it being useful for even photographers, who potentially would have actually paid the exorbitant prices.


----------



## potterhead4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Sorry, I don't have any facts on it. However, it does appear not to be a flop, but at the very least, just not that popular.

My interperatation is that Apple should've released it with video. Even though there isn't much content, yet, competition is releasing video players, and I think consumers who are in the market for an iPod Photo are saying, "Despite their irresistable sexiness, I think I'll stay ahead of the game and get a video player, not the iPod photo". I just think Apple's a bit behind in that one respect.

Nonetheless, the rest of the iPod line appears to be soaring. Blue iPod Mini's can't be found, and there are iPod shortages on major retailers like Amazon. Coupled with the announcement today of a new 6GB Mini, and a price slash of the 4GB mini, and I don't think Apple's in any trouble. The reduced-price 30GB Photo may also help the sales of the Photo units.

-Gabe


----------



## Randman (Feb 24, 2005)

With the price, it's not targeted as the mass iPod. It's still the best iPod I've ever owned. Just like PowerMacs don't sell as lower-priced Macs in the range. A flop? Hardly.


----------



## pipermalibu (Feb 24, 2005)

I simply needed the space...60GB for music - Over 7000 songs and counting, if only iTunes would downsample songs as they went on to the iPod like MusicMatch used to do when I was on Windows....the photo option has actually been pretty cool too for parties. I attend my fair share and I am a photographer. So it has been a great thing to have going in the background.


----------



## Eakster (Feb 24, 2005)

$450 for a 60gig ipod photo sounds nice to me.
I bought a 20gig a few years ago for about the same price.
The ipod color photo would look alot better in my car


----------



## callieX (Feb 24, 2005)

I tried to talk myself into one around Christmass, but the screen is a little too small for my 50+ year old eyes.  Being able to show them on a TV or with a projector is a plus.  I just can't see myself passing the iPod iphoto around to show pictures.  The thumbnails to me are almost useless. It priced so close to the mini it is hard to justify it  for just music and pictures. 


calliex


----------



## chornbe (Feb 24, 2005)

Not a fan of the all in one device. For several reasons. Not the least of which is downtime. It *will* break. You would then be out several devices. Besides... Each level of complexity adds more time to start the device, get to know the device, increase the size of the device, increase the power draw of the device, probably increase the heat output of the device, increase the complexity of the interface of the device, etc., etc., etc.

Imagine trying to cram my 10x optical, damn nice digi-cam into an ipod with cellular service and a messaging-capable keyboard.

No thanks.


----------



## chornbe (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow, did I screw up. THe previous post was supposed to end up in the "Does the world really need an all in one" thread.

How the *HELL* did that happen? That must have been on SERIOUS beer I had. (sigh)


----------



## chevy (Feb 24, 2005)

I love the new iPod photo 30 GB


----------



## bookem (Feb 25, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> ia price drop is the obvious one - everyone wants a coulor screen, but  who want's to pay nearly $600 for one?




Some of us paid nearly that for a B&W screen


----------



## chornbe (Feb 25, 2005)

The iPod you want is around $400. The iPod you get today for $400 is way better than what you got two years ago for $400 (and more), but... that's where the prices on it have been. Again, alternatives, but I'd venture to say the $300 - $400 full sized iPods are still the meat and potato sellers of the iPod family.


----------



## diablojota (Feb 25, 2005)

chornbe said:
			
		

> Or, to be topical... the iPod you want is around $400. The iPod you get today for $400 is way better than what you got two years ago for $400 (and more), but... that's where the prices on it have been. Again, alternatives, but I'd venture to say the $300 - $400 full sized iPods are still the meat and potato sellers of the iPod family.



I believe it is actually the iPod mini that has been their biggest seller. I heard that somewhere, that they sell 2 or 3 mini's for every 1 regular iPod.


----------



## fryke (Feb 25, 2005)

biggest seller doesn't have to mean biggest profit, though. I think the iPod photo 30 GB will be a winner... Cheap enough, gorgeous enough.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Feb 25, 2005)

fryke said:
			
		

> I think the iPod photo 30 GB will be a winner... Cheap enough, gorgeous enough.


I agree, but for the money they're asking I think I'll probably pay a bit extra and get an iRiver PMP140.

(I'll soothe my iPod lust with a 4G iPod mini  )

Kap


----------



## diablojota (Feb 25, 2005)

You're kidding right?


----------



## chevy (Feb 25, 2005)

Now that (short) video is on iPhoto, we can expect it to come to the iPod.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Feb 25, 2005)

diablojota said:
			
		

> You're kidding right?


'Fraid not.

I've got an iPod shuffle and will be getting a 4G iPod mini (mainly because it's a pain trying to scrub through Audible books on the shuffle and because I want some playlists).

i.e. In terms of listening to my music/audiobooks, I'm pretty well covered.

So basically,

If I got an iPod photo, I could upload and view photos
If I get an iRiver, I can watch video, record sound and upload and view photos
i.e. The increased functionality is easily worth the price difference. Don't care that much about the user interface (haven't got that many videos to sort through, compared to my music).

If the iPod photo played video, of course it'd be a completely different ballgame. But sadly, as far as I'm concerned, Apple is the one digging in the wrong place.



			
				diablojota said:
			
		

> Now that (short) video is on iPhoto, we can expect it to come to the iPod.


I don't think this will have much of an impact on the iPod - it's more about having another level of connection with digital cameras. In any case, I'm not willing to wait around for another year or more for a video iPod.

Kap


----------



## fryke (Feb 26, 2005)

Well, if portable video is something you want, the iPod's quite _certainly_ not the way to go right now.  ... But the iRiver? 4:3 screen (eek!) and the price... I'm waiting for a truly good "QuickTime" player that does Xvid and DivX as well. With a wide screen, of course.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Feb 26, 2005)

fryke said:
			
		

> But the iRiver? 4:3 screen (eek!) and the price... I'm waiting for a truly good "QuickTime" player that does Xvid and DivX as well. With a wide screen, of course.


As far as I'm aware, there are only few decent alternatives in the market today for what I want in such a device (video player, stores photos, records sound)

Archos PMA 400 - a bit too expensive
Archos Gmini 400 - battery not removable
Epson P-2000 - doesn't record sound via line in
iRiver PMP140

It's possible that I'll pony up the extra and get the Archos PMA 400.

Kap


----------



## Decado (Feb 26, 2005)

Ceroc Addict said:
			
		

> As far as I'm aware, there are only few decent alternatives in the market today for what I want in such a device (video player, stores photos, records sound)
> 
> Archos PMA 400 - a bit too expensive
> Archos Gmini 400 - battery not removable
> ...



how about the PSP from Sony? it is a GREAT excuse to take a trip to tokyo!don't know about the sound recording with that one, though.


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Feb 26, 2005)

Decado said:
			
		

> how about the PSP from Sony? it is a GREAT excuse to take a trip to tokyo!don't know about the sound recording with that one, though.


Not a chance in hell. The PSP is just Sony trying to foist yet _another_ storage medium (UMD optical disks) on the world.

Kap


----------



## Jeffo (Feb 28, 2005)

I think that the iPod photo will sell super huge with pro photographers as being a digital wallet as soon as they release the camera connection kit that i have read about.  with the price of these 2gig and 4gig memory cards and the price of the iPod photo it just makes sense to get the iPod photo instead of 10 cards.


----------



## Convert (Feb 28, 2005)

My friend brought a PSP from Japan. Yes, lovely item, wouldn't buy it though. For one thing, the battery life... bad. Oh, and it's big, well, very long. And the volume isn't that good.


----------



## brianleahy (Feb 28, 2005)

For those who haven't seen it, this came out today in the Apple eNews:



> ... And with iPod photo software 1.1  due next month  you can connect iPod photo directly to your digital camera, download new images to your photo library, and more.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 28, 2005)

Woot!  Finally this $600 MP3 player can interface with my camera!  Wow, the "photo" tag-line finally means something now!


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Feb 28, 2005)

Jeffo said:
			
		

> I think that the iPod photo will sell super huge with pro photographers as being a digital wallet as soon as they release the camera connection kit that i have read about. with the price of these 2gig and 4gig memory cards and the price of the iPod photo it just makes sense to get the iPod photo instead of 10 cards.


I wish Apple had put iPod photo functionality in a version of the 6GB iPod mini (i.e. larger than the current mini, but smaller than the 20GB iPod).

I could easily live with 4 GB of music and use 2 GB for photos.

Kap


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 28, 2005)

Heh... you'd be lucky to get 4GB of music and 1.5GB of photos.  6GB doesn't mean 6 complete GBs.  (Sorry, just being a stickler)

I think what you're asking is akin to asking Apple to put dual-G5 processors in the iMac.  The low-end (eg, the mini) is just that: low-end.  No photos.  No color screen.

You could always use the Belkin adaptor.


----------

